# Pretty rare Dec 63 Stingray Terra Cotta Deluxe



## vastingray (Apr 25, 2021)

Dec 63 Terra Cotta Deluxe this color was used from November 63 - March 64. In April they switched back to Flamboyant red  I’m the second owner f this bike


----------



## ODDER (Apr 25, 2021)

Sweet! 
I have a 63 terra deluxe too. I wonder how many are still out there? It took forever to find one.


----------



## vastingray (Apr 25, 2021)

ODDER said:


> Sweet!
> I have a 63 terra deluxe too. I wonder how many are still out there? It took forever to find one.



I’m not sure I’ve got 3 Terra cottas 2 dec 63s and a Jan 64 all Deluxes  it seems the Standards are really tough to find


----------



## nick tures (Apr 25, 2021)

nice !!!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 25, 2021)

My friends December 63 terra cotta, I’m still trying to talk him out of it!!!!


----------

